# Geneza Pharmaceuticals Oxandrolone Injectable Log



## crazyotter (Jun 8, 2012)

Will be adding this into my current cycle on Monday. 

Current cycle:

Tren Ace- 75mg ed

Test Prop- 100mg ed

Mast Prop- 100mg eod


adding 

Anavar inject.- 25mg ed for 8 weeks and dropping the Mast Prop. 

Current stats:

29 years old
251lbs
12-13% bf (hard to tell sometimes bc of high sensitivity to bloat) 

Lift 6 days a week. Moderately clean diet except for Sundays lol. 


Things I`ll be looking for are fat loss, increased vascularity, increased strength and effects on libido. 


I know 25mg ed of Anavar sounds low but I was told that since it`s bypassing the liver that 25mg will be good. Also, pinning anymore than 3cc a day would get old real fast! 

I`ll get some pics up this weekend for before and after comparisons.


----------



## 0612Legend (Jun 11, 2012)

Interesting


----------



## wishonekr (Jul 10, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> Will be adding this into my current cycle on Monday.
> 
> Current cycle:
> 
> ...



Hows it going? Hows the PIP on var?


----------



## FuckYourFace84 (Nov 7, 2012)

How did you like the liquid anavar?  I have taken the GP var tabs and they worked really well.  How did you shoot it?  How many days a week/how many mg.  Thanks


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 7, 2012)

lame


----------



## bearmode (Dec 30, 2012)

following


----------



## Jternes90 (Oct 28, 2013)

Interested to see some updates with your results.


----------



## thepitt99 (May 11, 2014)

Mi





crazyotter said:


> Will be adding this into my current cycle on Monday.
> Hey man I got questions about gear I have been shot down everywhere I really need to know where to start please point me inth right direction im not trying to hem u up I can prove it this is my private cell num 9154710915 this is my private email jerrynjoku667@gmail.com let me know
> Current cycle:
> 
> ...


----------



## satisfaction1822 (May 12, 2014)

Run them both! lol wow never seen inj anavar.


----------



## malk (May 13, 2014)

its 2014 you can buy injectable anything water based,,,just got to live in the right areas ;-)


----------

